# Harvesting



## woodtree60 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi:  I am reading and trying to learn about growing.  Can anyone tell me if you need to harvest an entire adult plant to harvest buds, or can you keep the plant alive and just harvest buds when ready.  I don't know if it's possible to keep a plant alive in order to harvest future buds or not  Any heads up would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you mean harvest and then revege the plant to harvest it again ! If so you can do this but it is not a very popular event ! I guess its not to popular due to certain time frames for outdoor growers and i guess it would increase the possibility of getting a hermie plant Imo ! I'm sure someone may chime in and help you out here ! Or you can use the search engine and type in revege i'm sure there's some info ther about this subject !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2009)

woodtree60 said:
			
		

> Hi:  I am reading and trying to learn about growing.  Can anyone tell me if you need to harvest an entire adult plant to harvest buds, or can you keep the plant alive and just harvest buds when ready.  I don't know if it's possible to keep a plant alive in order to harvest future buds or not  Any heads up would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Buds (THC actually) has a "shelf life".  Trichs start out clear, then turn cloudy and then turn amber.  Most people harvest when the trichs are a mixture of cloudy and amber.  If you wait too long to harvest the trichs die and go from amber to dark brown or black.  When this happens, there is no more "high" left in the bud.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 1, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Buds (THC actually) has a "shelf life". Trichs start out clear, then turn cloudy and then turn amber. Most people harvest when the trichs are a mixture of cloudy and amber. If you wait too long to harvest the trichs die and go from amber to dark brown or black. When this happens, there is no more "high" left in the bud.


 
How very true.  However, in my experience the trichs also mature at different times on different parts of the plant.  I have harvested portions of a plant to let other parts continue to mature.  I have heard/read that you shouldn't harvest more than 1/3 at a time and I have never exceeded that amount.

But, I don't think you can do this perpetually.  The trichs will continue to age and degenerate.  The plant will eventually die.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## BENNY (Sep 11, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Do you mean harvest and then revege the plant to harvest it again ! If so you can do this but it is not a very popular event ! I guess its not to popular due to certain time frames for outdoor growers and i guess it would increase the possibility of getting a hermie plant Imo ! I'm sure someone may chime in and help you out here ! Or you can use the search engine and type in revege i'm sure there's some info ther about this subject !


Help" i have a couple of plants that are starting to bud, but they are geting tall and i think they are too big to pull over and tie down anyway what will happen if i top them at this point.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Never too big to pull down. Just do it slowly, a little every day until they get to the desired height.  I have never topped during flower and never plan to.  I hear everyone saying "no", and it makes sense.  Good Luck.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 12, 2009)

BENNY said:
			
		

> Help" i have a couple of plants that are starting to bud, but they are geting tall and i think they are too big to pull over and tie down anyway what will happen if i top them at this point.


 
:yeahthat: Hi Benny- I'm with DLToker on this one.  Sounds like you're experiencing "the stretch" that occurs when you first go to flower.  She's just making room for all those future buds.

But as DLtoker said, you can bend her over and tie her down (that does sound perverted doesn't it), just do it slowly over a few days until you get her positioned right.  Topping can still be done, though I think the effects may be less than ideal at this point; but in an effort to control height IMHO you're much better off using lst.

Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

you can harvest the top coilas and then let the bottom ones mature after I belive


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

BENNY said:
			
		

> Help" i have a couple of plants that are starting to bud, but they are geting tall and i think they are too big to pull over and tie down anyway what will happen if i top them at this point.



pretty sure u should not top during flower


----------

